
ImpFS: A new library FS for unikernels - mseri
http://www.tom-ridge.com/filesystems.html
======
mseri
Video of the talk at:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwzbSeiXbno&list=PLKO_ZowsIO...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwzbSeiXbno&list=PLKO_ZowsIOu5fHjRj0ua7_QWE_L789K_f&index=7)

